# Milwaukee 12v drill



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just ordered a M12 Milwaukee cordless drill. Has anyone tried the non Milwaukee batteries? They are a lot cheaper.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

fwiw ... bought some after market (chinese) batteries for my makita a while back ... seems you get what you pay for ... they didn't last 1/2 as long as originals ...

.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Had the same experience with replacements for my Dewalt stuff, they worked, just not anywhere near long enough.
Good thing there were two, had to keep one on the charger all the time.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had about same exp they work OK but life is shortend as above said


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Got a deal when I ordered mine. Got the impact drill and drill with charger and three batteries about 2 years ago. I use them almost every day. I'll never buy anything else.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thereâ€™s always been a rumor flying around that Milwaukee will void the warranty with aftermarket batteries, that the electronics include a â€œwatchdogâ€ for non-OEM batteries. I say you try it to see and then let us know..


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Can you elaborate, never seen anything different in the way of charging, just not holding a charge as long.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

cubera said:


> Can you elaborate, never seen anything different in the way of charging, just not holding a charge as long.


In my experience the charge wasn't that different until they started giving it up after about 2 years which was less than 1/2 the life of original batteries and as it turns out also less than 1/2 of OEM replacements after wasting $ on the chinese stuff ... my drill is 20 years old so I've been through a few batteries ...
.


----------

